
Ask HN: Whats your favorite YouTube tech channels but not famous? - giis
Recently came across this relatively little known channel[1]. Though it has only 6 videos and &lt;50k users, its good. Do you know such channels?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;PieterExplainsTech&#x2F;feed
======
rafzzz
Jesse Warden was really helpful for me when I was starting out programming. He
has a great series called 'Beginners Guide to Software Development' which got
me started and he's especially helpful with JavaScript testing and tooling
[https://m.youtube.com/user/jesterxl](https://m.youtube.com/user/jesterxl)

